# US citizens living in Germany



## kat44 (May 12, 2021)

Hello all,

My husband and I just moved from the US to Germany in December and we need to get our taxes done. The compilation is that my husband worked 11 months out of the year in the US for a US university and one (in December) in Germany for a German University. We need to find someone who is licensed to do foreign taxes but we have absolutely no idea how to start. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you asking about a German tax preparer, or a US one? If it's the US taxes you're concerned about, you can just file an extension for the time being. If you want to use the FEIE to "exclude" your one month of German earned income, you'll have to wait to file until you have been outside the US for a full 12 consecutive months. (See IRS Publication 54 for all the gory details.) 

As far as German tax preparers go, you're probably better off finding someone to do just your German taxes (though are you liable for filing in Germany for just the one month in 2020?).


----------

